# webcam



## soccerboy111597 (Feb 15, 2012)

my webcam isnt working and it is saying that i need to capture it adn i dont how i am just so confused becasue it never worked and i payed good money for this


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi soccerboy and welcome to TSF,

Can you tell me a little bit more about the problem so I can identify the issue?

Such as your operating system and the make and model of your webcam.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Please tell us what OS you are using, and the make/model of the webcam.


----------

